# Top red flags when interviewing new employees....



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

This is my favourite:

"They let me go because I was too good."


----------



## Heritage (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm not kidding you:

"Nostco Construction, Peter speaking"

"Yo, ey, um, yo you da guy wit de ad for work right?"

"You mean the posting for a carpenter, yes."

"Alright then."

5 seconds of dead air :blink:

"How can I help you?"

"Well yeah, I'm callin fo dat"

"Are you a carpenter?"

"Yeah man"

"Tell me a little about your experience...did you send a resume via email, like I asked in the posting?"

"No, that's why I'm calling...still"

:wallbash::bangin::wacko:

I kept talking with him, for my own amusement mostly. His vocabulary consisted of quite a bit of profanity..."I fu$%#^%...you know, I know all that...you know. Experienced you know what I'm sayin?"

Worst part, I could tell the kid was white. :laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

_"Well yeah, I'm callin fo dat"_ :laughing:


----------



## FremontREO (Sep 30, 2009)

I feel your pain! I'm interviewing today and this is just my personal preference but I will not hire anyone with tattoos on their hands/fingers....The Michael Jackson glove thing is old!

OH yeah the ones with no drivers license and they want us to pick them up on our way to work...I'm nobodies dang driver either.:scooter:


----------



## matt grisham (Aug 17, 2008)

my washer quit so i had to miss work, i didn't have erny thing to wear


----------



## matt grisham (Aug 17, 2008)

i didn't wear no shoes today because i didn't thank i wood start today


----------



## alfredjoaquin (Mar 2, 2010)

It is shocking after seeing the conversation.Even these people are being so talented and people like us are being confused...


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

alfredjoaquin said:


> It is shocking after seeing the conversation.Even these people are being so talented and people like us are being confused...


----------



## Ayerzee (Jan 4, 2009)

alfredjoaquin said:


> It is shocking after seeing the conversation.Even these people are being so talented and people like us are being confused...


Huh?



matt grisham said:


> my washer quit so i had to miss work, i didn't have erny thing to wear


Hate when that happens


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

alfredjoaquin said:


> It is shocking after seeing the conversation.Even these people are being so talented and people like us are being confused...


Alfred, you're hired. Not because of your trade skills, which are inadequate to say the least, but because of your ability to completely mindf¨ck anyone around you with your interpretation of reality. This quality, I have found, is invaluable when it comes to breaking the rhythm of otherwise disruptive employees. I look forward to your contribution.


----------



## aikenback (Jun 4, 2008)

"how long before I can get an advance?"

"I'm calling about the job, it's for my son (husband, whatever)".

"is it ok if i just camp on site?"


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

I had a guy a few months ago tell me, wait a minute ill let you tell my mom, I just woke up and cant really take directions right now. This was at 10 on a weekday,:w00t: and in response to me giving him directions to the jobsite for interview. I responded "We start at 7 if you cant follow directions at 10 this isnt gonna work out". His mother called a few minutes later asking if I would still interview him, crazy I feel really bad for her.


----------



## custrel (Jun 30, 2009)

"It's not PUNCTUality that counts, it's PERSONality"


----------



## nailkiller1 (Jan 15, 2009)

When do my vacation days start

Is their any way to get around taking child support out of my check

I dont think I can work any saturdays

Do you let your guys borrow equipment

When do I get a raise

How many write ups do I get before I am Fired

.............................................................


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

You guys get perspective employees that speak english?


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

My favorite-
Will you hire me when I am released? 
What are you in jail for?
Theft.
What did you steal?
Tools............
Sorry I Don't think you are the right person for this postition.

Cole


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

Cole82 said:


> My favorite-
> Will you hire me when I am released?
> What are you in jail for?
> Theft.
> ...


:laughing:
Priceless


----------



## BillD (Jun 9, 2008)

You know you're in trouble when your new hire with 5 yrs experience in framing shows up with a new cloth apron from 84 lumber, a 12' tape, 16 oz homeowner hammer, sneakers, and he is getting dropped off by his Mom.

One time we had a guy that responded to an add for framers and he started telling how much farming experience he had.

Bill


----------



## mshoward (Jan 7, 2010)

Not so much on the interview, but I agree with ^. We've had several guys claiming 5, 10 years experience come in with all brand new tools. None of them turned out to be worth much.


----------



## Virginia Built (Nov 8, 2007)

*Beer, anyone?*

I had a guy come over to my house and I interviewed him at the kitchen table. He looks at me and says. "hey do you have a beer handy?" I said " I don't drink while I'm working." 

He says, " Well, I'm not working... "

Jeez


----------



## Girlscanbld2 (Feb 12, 2010)

solarguy said:


> I can always tell the good masons because they're the clean ones.
> Not to knock you or anything. It does sound like a brush off to me though. I look for red flags not only as an employer. I also look for them as an employee.


Clean on a workday?....really? 

I think you can tell a good mason by his hands....Soft pretty hands on a man in this business means player to me...just my opinion.


----------



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

Why did you leave your last job ?
A. The boss was a jerk !
How about the job before that ?
A. The supervisor was a moron!
And before that?
A. The foreman didn't know anything !

Question to myself....If I hire this guy,what will his opinion of me be?


----------



## solarguy (Feb 14, 2010)

Girlscanbld2 said:


> Clean on a workday?....really?


 With a clean jobsite and clean work.:thumbsup:


----------



## Girlscanbld2 (Feb 12, 2010)

solarguy said:


> With a clean jobsite and clean work.:thumbsup:


I understand what you mean...neatness on the job is definitely a sign of professionalism. I spend a lot of my day cleaning up after the trades...they appreciate it and I enjoy doing it and I feel it makes a better work environment all around.

But this guy wasn't blowing me off. He was serious, because he asked me if I would meet him at the bottom of the drive when he got there...I told him never mind, wrong number.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I understand what Girlscanbld is saying. If you hire a guy who says he has bunch of experience with soft banker like hands, he is full of it.

Remember, Calluses tell a story of something you did hard enough to leave them.


----------



## solarguy (Feb 14, 2010)

I don't mean to argue with her. I know what she means. The post did bring back memories of other customers. Hence my comments. I've been called to fix jobs I've bid on and lost. They always wonder why my price doesn't go down or I'm not anxious to rebid. After all," half the work has already been done".
The one about "my last boss was an *******" is vastly the same as "my last contractor ripped me off".


----------



## brm1109 (Oct 28, 2008)

I hired a new guy and in the add I said clean record and transportation needed.
I meet him and seems decent and does all of the paperwork. Says he has transportation and NO RECORD.
First day he is 1/2 hour late so I call his house and his sister answers. "Where is he he is late". She replies "oh he goes to see his probation officer on MOndays".
The guy shows up and when I asked about the probation officer, he tells me that once he is done, his record will be wiped clean. Strike 1. Then I find out he had borrowed a friends car to get to the interview, he really doesn't have a car to get back and forth, strike 2.
Never waited to give him strike 3.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I think everyone is always looking for the "shiny apple" in the bunch...me included. Have to admit though, I've been surprised by a few who I thought would never make it. And more than a few who started off great and quickly went to heck. I have never figured out why they lie about their experience. Just tell me the truth up front and maybe we can work something out.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

"I have a 100% close rate"


----------



## Girlscanbld2 (Feb 12, 2010)

framerman said:


> "I have a 100% close rate"


What do you mean framerman...100% close rate?


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

framerman said:


> "I have a 100% close rate"





Girlscanbld2 said:


> What do you mean framerman...100% close rate?



http://www.contractortalk.com/f12/i-am-here-give-you-estimate-you-want-need-73865/

or more precisely

http://www.contractortalk.com/f12/i-am-here-give-you-estimate-you-want-need-73865/#post883761

.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Lol.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

d-rock said:


> The thing I hate the most is the " I do everything" guys. They call and say they can do tile, plumbing , electric, roofing, landscaping etc. INSTANT NO HIRE.


What? I do every trade known to man, don't have calusses 'cause I wear gloves, and have a 110% close rate when it comes to sales.

You gonna hire me? :whistling


----------



## Girlscanbld2 (Feb 12, 2010)

katoman said:


> What? I do every trade known to man, don't have calusses 'cause I wear gloves, and have a 110% close rate when it comes to sales.
> 
> You gonna hire me? :whistling



Can you lay brick?


----------



## solarguy (Feb 14, 2010)

I just finished a brick wall using those real big 6" tall slump brick. I is good at masonairy.:jester:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Girlscanbld2 said:


> Can you lay brick?


And block too, for those I wear my matching grey leather gloves.:boxing:


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

katoman said:


> And block too, for those I wear my matching grey leather gloves.:boxing:


you wear gloves to lay block :laughing:...is your trowel nice and shiny too 

I pulled out the 18 year old Smith levels to do some flatwork last week-now those levels have character!


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Dave Renneck said:


> I always like asking if they can cut a stair stringer, have had people on more than one occasion tell me people just buy those from home depot.
> 
> Carpentry is a dying breed.


At first I laughed, but then I realized that's really sad.


----------



## dodge07around (Jan 2, 2010)

Here's a funny one....So about two weeks ago a guy calls and says he is very eager to work and just loves working in the outdoors. I ask questions to see if hes qualified...seems to be. so I call him last week and say hey if your ready to work beggining next week you start. So this week comes and I call him night before...No answer..leave message....next morning i call, no answer. So I leave message. I call about noon that day of the day he suppossed to be working and no answer, so I figure He had more than enough chances.....So i thought it was funny how he was so eager and then come time to shine NO SHOW!! lol.


----------



## mdurbahn (Mar 12, 2008)

Trim40 said:


> You guys get perspective employees that speak english?


 haaha


----------

